# Super Kleer



## yankeewinemaker (Nov 14, 2008)

Are there any negative effects of using Super Kleer? I see that it is kieselol and chitosan (products derived from shellfish). These chemicals mean nothing to me.


Are these harmful in any way? I'm not a fan of over using chemicals when a patience will achieve the same result.


Also are there any negative effects to the wine i.e. off flavors, etc?


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never noticed any negative side affects. Some times you just need a little extra hand with these. They aren't really chemicals, more like additives of naturally occurring substances.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2008)

Ifyou have lots of patience and lots of vessels to bulk age in then most of the time you wont need these but sometimes you will need some type of fining agent with a stubborn wine like a a peach or apple. SuperKleer ingredients are mainly derived from shellfish but not to worry even if you are allergic to shellfish as it is free of any of the allergenic material due to its processing.


----------



## yankeewinemaker (Nov 15, 2008)

So it's a "coin flip" between bentonite and super kleer? Just a matter of preference to the individual wine maker?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2008)

I use Super-Kleer on almost every wine. 

Haven't noticed any ill effects like flavor or color stripping....The lees are usually the color of the yeast lees.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

SuperKleer is way faster and is much easier to stir in especially when you have an almost full carboy cause they are both liquid and dont clump up like Bentonite does. The next day you will be clear but still allow it to sit for a week or more so that it compacts so you can rack off without disturbing it.


----------



## yankeewinemaker (Nov 17, 2008)

I appreciate the help.


----------



## pizz65 (Jan 24, 2009)

How much super kleer would you use in a 1 gal.??


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2009)

Northern divided her packets up to do 5 separate gallons. I have split a pack on two 6 gallon batches to see what would happen and had good results.(I had only 1 packet left and needed to get it to clear) 

I'll see if I can find Northern's thread


----------



## gaudet (Jan 24, 2009)

Here it is.....

She actually used it on 7 one gallon jugs. I think she just added a little more water and divided it appropriately for each packet.
http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6584&amp;KW=super+kleer


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2009)

That did work....mix each pack with water....5 gallon jugs = 5 oz liquid....7 gallon jugs = 7 oz.....One once per gallon..Worked for me..

At the moment I have 2 gallons of Garlic wine and don't want to open a package of Super-Kleer...I am thinking of trying Isinglass...Will update when I try it.


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone used the clearing agent called "Sparkalloid"? I think it is an off shoot from SuperKleer. It is a powder base and you mix with water, then add to wine.


----------

